# Pictures of the UG 4 dr GTI with the CCWs.



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

*Looking for pictures of the UG 4 dr GTI with the CCWs.*

Didn't want to do this but looking for pictures of the MK5 UG 4 dr GTi with the CCWs.

_Modified by big_hec at 9:16 PM 4-14-2010_


_Modified by big_hec at 9:40 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## iBluRR (Dec 29, 2008)

took this right when you were pulling in 
car looks proper!


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (iBluRR)*

Thanks for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (big_hec)*

Looking good Hector.. I just ordered CCW's for my MKIV R32. How is the car treating you?


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

lookin right did asko drive to?:thumbup:


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't drive the car up yesterday, this picture was taken 2 years ago:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

didn't even look that hard but the wheels should of given me hint :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------

